# Co-Op Fair Trade 85% chocolate.



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2016)

This is my favourite, it has a fruity taste to it which takes away the bitterness which some 85%ers have. BUT they are discontinuing it! So I have raided my local Co-Op and bought the last 11 bars! It's reduced to 80p. I did get a funny look! Now just trying to figure out how to make it last til I can aquire a second mortgage so I can buy Green and Blacks on a regular basis! :-D


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

eggyg said:


> This is my favourite, it has a fruity taste to it which takes away the bitterness which some 85%ers have. BUT they are discontinuing it! So I have raided my local Co-Op and bought the last 11 bars! It's reduced to 80p. I did get a funny look! Now just trying to figure out how to make it last til I can aquire a second mortgage so I can buy Green and Blacks on a regular basis! :-D


Nooooo!!! That's my favourite too! A few weeks back they had it for £1 a bar and I bought 20 bars, so don't feel bad!   It was £1.59 in my Co-op this morning, will pop in tomorrow and see if it's been reduced. Tescos do one for £1.05 - not quite so nice, but edible


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh! Our co-op has had a new version for a couple of months now, so I hope it's the older version they're discontinuing, and not the new. I think the new is even nicer than the old, very mellow, not at all bitter. The old,use to come in a dark brown cardboard wrapper, if I remember rightly. The new comes in a red and black jazzy pattern and is £1.20 a bar.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, eggyg. I love Co-Op chocolate, as it's all Fair Trade. Guess I can't risk leaving a visit until my ususal post parkrun Co-Op raid!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

Hehe! At this rate they'll discover it's their fastest selling item!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> Oh! Our co-op has had a new version for a couple of months now, so I hope it's the older version they're discontinuing, and not the new. I think the new is even nicer than the old, very mellow, not at all bitter. The old,use to come in a dark brown cardboard wrapper, if I remember rightly. The new comes in a red and black jazzy pattern and is £1.20 a bar.


The one they are discontinuing in our area is the jazzy red and black one, it may be Carlisle folks just aren't sophisticated enough for 85% chocolate! I may be asking for food parcels from you all if that's the case! :-D


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2016)

For clarification, this is what our co-op has at the mo. It seems popular, it keeps selling out. Please tell me this isn't the discontinued one!


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2016)

Ha, crossed in the ether Eggyg. Noooo, they've only just started stocking it. How could they!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Nooooo!!! That's my favourite too! A few weeks back they had it for £1 a bar and I bought 20 bars, so don't feel bad!   It was £1.59 in my Co-op this morning, will pop in tomorrow and see if it's been reduced. Tescos do one for £1.05 - not quite so nice, but edible


It might be a area thing, was defo only 80p, have tried the Tesco one, not bad. But not the Co-Op Fair Trade one. :-(


----------



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> For clarification, this is what our co-op has at the mo. It seems popular, it keeps selling out. Please tell me this isn't the discontinued one!View attachment 1484


That's the one, hopefully it's just our area, it is lovely though isn't it?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> For clarification, this is what our co-op has at the mo. It seems popular, it keeps selling out. Please tell me this isn't the discontinued one!View attachment 1484


This is the one they stock in my branch.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2016)

Not tried it!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2016)

Well after reading on here, I went to the coop after walking the dog, though I had to go to furthest one as could not park at the nearest. I also bought the Burgen bread too whilst there!
It was 1-62


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Well after reading on here, I went to the coop after walking the dog, though I had to go to furthest one as could not park at the nearest. I also bought the Burgen bread too whilst there!
> It was 1-62


Let us know what you think!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2016)

Will do. I have 2 stores near me if I like in the future I could walk there to get , but the dog is 15 and he would not manage there and back any more! I went on the way back from short walk in nearby park!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Will do. I have 2 stores near me if I like in the future I could walk there to get , but the dog is 15 and he would not manage there and back any more! I went on the way back from short walk in nearby park!


Aw, is it one of the dogs in your picture?


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes the black one, the black and white one was his toy at the time!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Yes the black one, the black and white one was his toy at the time!


Ah! Couldn't quite see whether it was real or not!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 21, 2016)

I have two bars of Green & Black's in the fridge door.  I bought it, shortly after being diagnosed, in 2013, worrying I would miss the occasional sweet thing.  Does that they are still there, unopened, confirm I don't have a particularly sweet tooth?

MrB enjoys chocolate, but his absolute favourites are the Terry's Dark Choc Orange, so we stockpile those from time to time.  

Maybe I'm just not normal.

No answers to that, please!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 22, 2016)

I just can't eat milk chocolate anymore.  Last time I tried it, it was like eating a bar of sugar.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I just can't eat milk chocolate anymore.  Last time I tried it, it was like eating a bar of sugar.


Haha! I know what you mean  I changed to skimmed milk about 20 years ago and now even semi-skilled tastes like drinking lard!


----------



## Annette (Jun 22, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Maybe I'm just not normal.


Everyone is normal, for a given value of normal...


----------



## grovesy (Jun 23, 2016)

I have just tried this I am not sure about, it had a bit of bitter taste to me!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2016)

Well tried again over the week end, can't say I liked it any better , it still tastes bitter to me! On the plus side I only ate 2 squares each time I have tried it, I don't think I have ever only eaten 2 squares of chocolate !


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2016)

It will taste slightly bitter at first, you need to develop your taste for it! - one square at a time, and do NOT munch.  Place a piece of the square on the tongue and allow it to melt, and gradually slide over the back of your tongue and down your throat ......  utterly FAB !!


----------



## Annette (Jun 27, 2016)

When I was little and we used to go and visit my relations in Belgium, we used to go into the supermarkets and buy chocolate - because they did a version over there that i could eat a little bit of. It was, basically, what we know now as 85% (give or take) dark chocolate. But they called it 'Bitter' chocolate (as opposed to Dark or Milk). I guess, when it was bought out here in the mainstream, it was thought that calling something 'bitter' would put people off, so they just changed the name. But it is still, basically, that same bitter chocolate I used to love as a kid.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 27, 2016)

I like dropping a square into a cup of coffee rather than eating it.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2016)

Noticed today that my local Co-op has the 70% at £1, but the 85% is still £1.59


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2016)

When 'After Eight' first came out - they did an After Eight bitter dessert choc, in bars.  What you thought was one decent sized bar was, when you opened the foil (the bar was in a cardboard sleeve) it was actually two thin bars.  Absolutely divine!

Didn't make it for long - the Brits are too fond of sweet muck.


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2016)

trophywench said:


> When 'After Eight' first came out - they did an After Eight bitter dessert choc, in bars.  What you thought was one decent sized bar was, when you opened the foil (the bar was in a cardboard sleeve) it was actually two thin bars.  Absolutely divine!
> 
> Didn't make it for long - the Brits are too fond of sweet muck.


Ooh, I remember that! Well, I mean, I'd forgotten it ever existed til you mentioned it, but yes, divine!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2016)

Never heard of it maybe it was a regional thing, as they used to introduce stuff regionally to test the market!


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Never heard of it maybe it was a regional thing, as they used to introduce stuff regionally to test the market!


Maybe you're too young to remember it.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2016)

I doubt I am in my 60's!


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I doubt I am in my 60's!


Ah well, I'm 60, but I got hooked on dark chocolate at a very early age.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2016)

Robin said:


> Ah well, I'm 60, but I got hooked on dark chocolate at a very early age.



And me (hooked, I'm 66 LOL) - my mum's favourites were Black Magic and I developed a definite love of them when I was pre-school.  She did make them last, by only having one at a time, perhaps two in an evening - but at home on our own, listening to Woman's Hour - they sometimes appeared - and I adored Butterscotch, which neither she nor my sister really enjoyed ... the rest is history, as they say!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 28, 2016)

I've always loved dark chocolate, even as a child I would choose a bar of Bournville over anything else. I now know that's only 35% so not too dark. Even before D I ate 70%, as a complete chocoholic I have had to train myself to like 85%, otherwise life wouldn't be worth living! Lol! BTW, I made chilli con carne for tea last night and in true Mexican style added a couple of squares of 85%, they use 100% I think, but I've never come across that. Don't know whether I'm chocoholic enough for that! :-D


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I've always loved dark chocolate, even as a child I would choose a bar of Bournville over anything else. I now know that's only 35% so not too dark. Even before D I ate 70%, as a complete chocoholic I have had to train myself to like 85%, otherwise life wouldn't be worth living! Lol! BTW, I made chilli con carne for tea last night and in true Mexican style added a couple of squares of 85%, they use 100% I think, but I've never come across that. Don't know whether I'm chocoholic enough for that! :-D


Lindt do a 90% - found that a bit much for me though  I'm making a chilli in a few days so will try to remember the tip about chocolate, I keep forgetting!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 28, 2016)

I do prefer dark chocolate!


----------



## Annette (Jun 28, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I've always loved dark chocolate, even as a child I would choose a bar of Bournville over anything else. I now know that's only 35% so not too dark. Even before D I ate 70%, as a complete chocoholic I have had to train myself to like 85%, otherwise life wouldn't be worth living! Lol! BTW, I made chilli con carne for tea last night and in true Mexican style added a couple of squares of 85%, they use 100% I think, but I've never come across that. Don't know whether I'm chocoholic enough for that! :-D


You can buy the 100%stuff on Amazon - I use the Bakers version. Quite expensive though...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2016)

Annette said:


> You can buy the 100%stuff on Amazon - I use the Bakers version. Quite expensive though...


Isn't 100% just, erm, cocoa?


----------



## Annette (Jun 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Isn't 100% just, erm, cocoa?


If you ground it down, yes. But if you want to melt it, cocoa as we buy it wont work well and you need the higher fat content in the bars.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 28, 2016)

My limit is 85% but l use the 90% if baking or raw cocao powder from H&B when their sale is on.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 1, 2016)

This must be a popular product as my Local Shop had none the other day, and I got the last 3 bars today in the Town Centre Branch!
My non Diabetic son has been eating this!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2016)

grovesy said:


> This must be a popular product as my Local Shop had none the other day, and I got the last 3 bars today in the Town Centre Branch!
> My non Diabetic son has been eating this!


I bought some of the 70% the other day as it was reduced to £1 - shouldn't have! It tastes sooooooo different!  And not in a good way!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 1, 2016)

I did not see that one but then I was not really looking!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I bought some of the 70% the other day as it was reduced to £1 - shouldn't have! It tastes sooooooo different!  And not in a good way!


I bought some 75% from Aldi as they had no 85%. I was surprised how sweet it tasted.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I bought some 75% from Aldi as they had no 85%. I was surprised how sweet it tasted.


I looked at the carbs and the 70% has 1g sugar more per square, ewww!   Cough, spit! Still can't cope with 90% though


----------



## eggyg (Jul 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I bought some 75% from Aldi as they had no 85%. I was surprised how sweet it tasted.


I can't seem to get the 85% in my local Aldi any more. I tried the 75%, yuk! Far, far too sweet, weird, who would have thought we would be saying that! :-D


----------



## Annette (Jul 4, 2016)

Made a chocloate cake for the girls in work as its my birthday. Used 90% chocolate (Lindt) - so had to try abit, to check it was ok - it was lovely. (And the cake too, which was lo-carb - not no carb, chocolate and a little bit of sugar, but that was it, ground almonds not flour, made a slice less than 10g. Several people asking for the recipe!)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2016)

Annette said:


> Made a chocloate cake for the girls in work as its my birthday. Used 90% chocolate (Lindt) - so had to try abit, to check it was ok - it was lovely. (And the cake too, which was lo-carb - not no carb, chocolate and a little bit of sugar, but that was it, ground almonds not flour, made a slice less than 10g. Several people asking for the recipe!)


Sounds delish!  Happy birthday @Annette !  Hope you are having a lovely day


----------

